# Thermostat Wiring



## daviar (Jun 29, 2008)

The current thermostat is a 24 Vac Heat Pump Thermostat TA2000. This was the configuration when I started and how I wired it to the new thermostat (Honeywell Digital RTH7000). Right now the a/c comes on but then the heat does too. I think it is the emergency heat that is triggering. I am sure a wire is crossed or that the E should not be used at all. Also, not sure that I am selecting the correct system in the digital controls. Do I have a conventional multi-stage with 2 heat and 2 cool, multi with 2 heat and 1 cool, or 1 heat and 1 cool. There is a thermostat downstairs that is the main one and another upstairs in the bedroom. I think it is 2 heat and 1 cool. The bedroom has a different wire configuration.

*Main Thermostat
*_Furnace Old Therm New Therm_
E --> E --> Y2/E (not sure?- black wire) Think it should go to W2
G --> G --> G (green wire)
Y --> Y --> Y (yellow wire)
R --> R --> R (red wire)
C --> X --> C (not sure?- blue wire) Think it may not need to be connected
O--> O --> W/O/B (orange wire)
Aux --> W2 --> W2 (white wire i think should go in W)
*
Upstairs Thermostat
*R --> R (red wire) also a black wire from R to RH
Y --> Y (yellow wire)
W1 --> W1 (white wire)
W2 --> W2 (black wire)

Also, there is a wire not being used that is brown.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

